# Swans swimming inthe ocean?



## Ewok (Oct 22, 2006)

I took this pic of   swans swimming in the Narragansset bay, I didn't know swans would swim in salt water, I think of them being freshwater swiming birds and not floating around a bay lol.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Oct 22, 2006)

Can be a migration thing, don't you think?


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 22, 2006)

why not , i have seen seagulls in fresh water lakes lol


----------



## Barbedwirecat (Oct 22, 2006)

Aye but seagull can drink freshwater, swans cannot drink saltwater. I agree with migration, I thought swans were pretty solitary on their normal habitat. I've never seen a flock like that.


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 22, 2006)

lol just look at them flocking swans !!!


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 22, 2006)

Mabye the salt water kills any parasites, like ticks or mites?


----------

